# *- TWO P'S ACTING WEIRD -*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

yo i got 2 5 inch red bellies in a 33 gallon . . it's all i have right now . .

the tank is bare for maximum room and it's recently cycled . . .

THE BIGGER RED BELLY seems to swim directly at the smaller p's side and crash into it his side quickly head/nose/mouth first . . MAKE SENSE?!?! the bigger one is just RAMMING the smaller one haha. . . and

they do this weird side thing where they face each other with their sides and FLAP FINS FAST and maybe do some twirling, maybe a bit of nipping . . .

this is all happening recently . . maybe for couple days since i merged my two ps' . . .

they used to live together , seperated em for a month now together again . . .

*-*-* ARE THEY BREEDING PAIR? OR WILL THE BIG ONE EAT THE LITTLE ONE? *-*-*-*-


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

At that size I doubt that they are breeding. Sounds more like they are setting up territories or playing with one another. Are they turning dark, or black?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> At that size I doubt that they are breeding. Sounds more like they are setting up territories or playing with one another. Are they turning dark, or black?










the only way to tell for sure is that they will turn black and will stick very tight to each other.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

hmm they'll both turn black!?!?

cuz i think the smaller one is the male right? and he's dark all the time, not BLACK but darker ish than the bigger one, the fatter one the one i think is female is always light . . .

as for the size . . they're 5 inches but they're about 10 months now maybe more , but they're just small and stunted but i they are old, just small for their age


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hey man its hard to say if they are a pair but good signs i would say that what mine do before layin eggs they go side to side and start spinnin. not much but i hope this helps and good luck with the p's


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Dairy Whip said:


> hey man its hard to say if they are a pair but good signs i would say that what mine do before layin eggs they go side to side and start spinnin. not much but i hope this helps and good luck with the p's


koo thx ., . . yayo if u say they good then that makes me feel better . . . could just b nothing or even worse could b cannibalism cuz they're in a 33gallon . . .

but i think they'll f*ck . . . i know breeding fish when i see em . . .

AYO!!!!! OYA!!!!

how can u sex them??

females are bigger right? fatter? eat more? and LIGHTER SKINNED??

males are smaller, thinner, more little man looking and like . . ARE DARKER than girls, less dominant etc?

how can u tell


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

dont know how to tell but just like you said my female is 9.5 inchs and fat and my male is 8.5 and alittle skinnier but i dont know the age diffrence i got these to and diffrent times and places. dairy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

To answer your question; yes, they both will turn black.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

View attachment 114604


Trigga said:


>


*OKOKOK* OKOKKOK well said, why didnt u say sumthin sooner, i'ma huge newb ok here . . . 
BELOW ARE PICTURES and QUICK VIDEOS . . . the VIDEOS CAN BE FOUND RIGHT UNDER THE CRAPPY PICTURES I HAVE OF MY P's who might kill ea other or breed









they were doing the " SIDE TO SIDE OPEN MOUTH AS WIDE AS THEY CAN FLAP AND MOVE GILLS SUPER FAST " not in the vid tho . . . but

View attachment 114605
View attachment 114606
View attachment 114607
View attachment 114604
View attachment 114604


quick webcam pix . . cant do much wit angle . . usb cord!! grrrr!!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Hard to tell. Looks like they are being territorial because there are only two. Not sure. PM "Fry" and get him to look at this. He has breeding going on all of the time, so I am sure he could let you know. Or, anyone else that if very familiar with the "pre-breeding" behavior.


----------

